# Sweetpea And Zootie Are Nearly All Grown Up!



## -Heather- (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi
Well new the time would come sooner or later lol 
but they are nearly all grown up  
I posted a pic of them 4 u all to see
Heather x
P.s - sweetpeas feathers have changed clour a bit from her babys ones lol but they do soem times i think cuz zooties have to and oh yes sweetpea still likes to lye in the bowls maybe shes still has a baby streak to her lol


----------



## -Heather- (Feb 25, 2006)

*And this is zootie none of you have seen him yet but now u have*

this is zootie   
Zootie is the pigeons i rescued from my friend as she didnt have a clue wat to do with him adn was getting rid of hers


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Heather,

They are lovely, lovely birds  - You make sure you take good care of them - which I know you will because you love your pigeons. 

Hope you are feeling better now and your dad too.

Tania


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Sweetpea and Zootie are wounderfull pigeons Zootie kinda reminds me of a dove there both great looken pigeons .

Ill be looken forward to hearing stories from those 2.

Great pics.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

christina11 said:


> Zootie kinda reminds me of a dove


Zootie is indeed a dove - a fancy breed of ringneck, similar to the collared doves.

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a darling pigeon and beautiful dove.  Please cherish them, and pay attention to their needs.


----------



## -Heather- (Feb 25, 2006)

*Hi John*

Hi Everyone

i was wondering weather someone would pick up on what kind of pigeon/dove he was lol  
Like i said i was givin him but i didnt have a clue what type he was i thougth to myself he dont look much like a pigeons hes got a very long tail and longish beak  i dont no tho but at least now i have a vancy breed of ringneck 
lol
how wonderfull my mom didnt know what to say bout him
any way theyre both doing grate and all my others are (lucky and shadow are mating AGAIN lol and little baby is still growing fast 
and the rat problem has nearly gone the people came out and put some speacial boz thingy down, i know its poisen blocks in the box but nothing can get in apart from the rats and mice of course

Heather


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

loli think the white and brown one is a dove... but i like them both i thinkimgoing to seel my doves if any one is in the vista, cali. area im going to sell at 25$ they are friendly and their both pure whit with a yellowring arround thier neck pics at link below i dont think i can ship... i havnt checked but ive been hear people saying the bird flu is getting bad and not to so... you have tolive in vista or oceanside


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Michael,

Just FYI and that of others .. the dreaded strain of bird flu has not yet reached North America .. please be careful about what you post .. being inaccurate just accelerates the hysteria among the unknowing.

Birds are still allowed to be shipped in the U.S. via the postal service, and there are yet no quarantines, restrictions, or anything else, so please .. get up to speed on your information.

Terry


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

*More reasurance about the bird flu*

Sorry if this is a bit off the original topic, but you reminded me about the info I found.

I read that the death numbers are far lower than they expected for this to become an epidemic, they are thinking it may not be as bad as they thought, it still has not mutated to be able to jump from person to person. 

This may end up being another thing like the Y2K panic. I dont have the link to this but I had a copy saved for myself, let me see if I can find it. ...... Here it is.

SPPA on Avian Influenza
Rare poultry breeders defend flocks against Avian Influenza
The Society for the Preservation of Poultry Antiquities endorses all efforts to keep poultry and humans safe and healthy. The current fears of influenza pandemic caused by H5N1 avian influenza virus are unfounded and should not lead us to kill healthy birds. 
The public is not in danger. Although the virus has infected and killed some people in Asia, it has not adapted easily to infecting humans. It has thus far caused less than 100 deaths, compared to the anticipated 40,000 deaths expected in the coming flu season in the U.S. from usual strains of influenza. 
Dr. Donald Maki, infectious diseases chief at the University of Wisconsin - Madison counsels calm. 
"It's been around for almost three years with lots and lots of opportunity to do so (transmit from person to person) and it hasn't happened yet," he said. "That suggests it's not an easy adaptation genetically." 
This strain of Avian Influenza has not infected U.S. flocks. If it does, it is unlikely to pass to humans. It is deadly to birds and will be detected and eliminated. 
Small flocks are among the most isolated of animals with regard to Avian Influenza, according to Dr. Rob Porter, veterinary pathologist for the Wisconsin Veterinary Diagnostic Laboratory. Right now, since there is no H5N1 Avian Influenza on this continent, there is no danger that they will be infected. 
Killing healthy birds to avoid the remote possibility of future infection is unjustified. Small flock owners are encouraged to contact the SPPA, [email protected], 608-243-8178, if their flocks are threatened. Ask for time to get a second opinion. SPPA will do all it can to help you. 
Vaccines are effective against Avian Influenza in birds. Urge the USDA to control outbreaks with vaccination, not slaughter. 
Write to the Andrew R, Rhorer, Director, National Poultry Improvement Plan, USDA, APHIS, VS, 1498 Klondike Road, Suite 101, Conyers, GA 30094, your Senator and Congressman and your state agencies and representatives to express your opinion as policies are being developed. Feel free to adapt material from this press release for your letters.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

... i didnt say i couldnt send them but i heard about the bird flu and i dont want to send them


----------



## milonek (Mar 22, 2006)

*Dove Pic Above*

I believe, if I'm not mistaken, that the dove picture above is of a fawn pied ringneck. I think with the pearl fawn ringnecks the color is a little more sketchy, almost like clouds after a storm, threaded across the sky like they've been shredded. Pretty sure it's a pied. I like those. Heck, I like all the colors.

Kim


----------

